# Make NYT TivoCast like Weather Channel



## jlc4 (Apr 2, 2006)

I like how the weather channel tivo cast is broken into sub-casts for regions. Could you do the same thing for the New York Times TivoCast? I like David Pogue's video blog entries, but I'm constantly deleting the cooking and Vows as soon as they land, without watching a second of them. Seems like you could save some bandwidth if I could just subscribe to the stuff I actually watch.


----------

